# leather coral id.



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I was at big als is whitby tonight and they had a leather I have never seen before anywhere in any book or store or web site. They didn't even know what it was. Anyone ever seen one of these before?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Was the stalk all stiff or really soft when it was out of the water? It almost looks like some kind of xenid....

Do you have more pictures with it fully extended? A close up shot of the polyps would help with the identification as well.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Its real soft and smells fishy like Xenia. The guy said it was some kind of tree Xenia or something. I will try to.get a close up tonight. At night when the lights go down it looks like a closed up Xenia.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is a shot of the polyps (taken with my phone)


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35607

That is my coral I traded in. They didn't know what it was.. and I am not sure either but I think its a Xenia.

Those polyps will extend a lot though they haven't for a couple of months for me ever since I changed bulbs. It gets the leafy sort of look like a pulsing xenia but it never pulsed for me.

If it is happy that thing will spread, which is one of the reasons I got rid of it, it was taking up too much real estate and it wanted more.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Now its sitting right under a 150w 20k metal halide. Is that stronger then what lights you were running?


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I have an aquaticlife 4 tube T5 HO fixture. With the bulbs it came with the xenia was happier than after I swapped out to 4 ati bulbs.

I think the stock bulbs were 2 10k and 2 actinics, I went to 2 blue+ 1 purple+ and one coral+ bulb.

The coral was real close to the bulbs with the tentacles almost reaching the surface. With the brighter bulbs it didn't extend as much. Before I took it to the store it was in my qt tank which just has a simngle tube and it certainly stretched for the light while it was in there for the week.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Well today is the third day of having this coral and it has doubled in height. Its really big now, I'm not even sure if its fully extended yet. How tall was this thing? Its about a foot tall now.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

It didn't have room to get that tall in my display tank, but it tried in the QT. Though it didn't reach 1ft it may have come close.


----------

